
Show HN: TechFit – A pure software 3D scanner app for smart phones - beluis3d
http://www.gettechfit.com/
======
vortico
Your website has virtually no information on it. I can't tell if I'm looking
at a demo layout on ThemeForest with neural network generated content or what.

